# anybody want to go halfers on a bay pen ?



## riverbank (Mar 27, 2015)

I know this is a long shot but here in the next month or so im going to build a bay pen. NOT A CATCH PEN!! for any anti's that may be reading this, its perfectly legal and there will be no hogs harmed in this controlled enclosure. Anyway. I'm going to build it. But i thought I'd ask if anybody wanted to go in on it for rights to use it. I have 15 acres. But im not going to fence in all of it because i have cows on it. But i do have several nice spots in mind. I would handle permits through the dept of agriculture and all that. If anybody's interested shoot me a pm, reply on here or call/text 706-424-0838 thanks for reading and happy hunting !! Also i am in carnesville Ga.


----------



## barberboys (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck on the pen I am sure u done ur research but the state of ga is a hard place to open a legal pen weather it be a stright bay pen and there will never be another catch pen this tridition is dieing fast and seem there nothing we can do to stop it


----------



## riverbank (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, im not talking about a big bay pen with paying customers or anything like that. Im just talking about something for personal use. Pup training, non gritty dog working and stuff like that. Ive already talked with the department of agriculture and I'm working on the permits now. Its pretty easy. And free. Are you talking about it being hard to get permission for something big. Or something like im talking about ?


----------



## jknight (Apr 4, 2015)

Pups that's not going to make hog dogs will be easy to get back out of pen, but pups that like it and soon gets good and the hog cant lose them then its not fun any more, after hours of trying to catch the dogs, when you get close the hogs breaks and your off again,


----------



## riverbank (Apr 4, 2015)

I heard that jknight. I'd like to have or have access to a pen like that. Heck i'd pay somebody to use a woods pen. But honestly im just considering building a smaller pen. With a separate holding pen (safe area) for the hog. Kind of like at the bay trials where the hog wants to go back in there and the door will drop down before the dog goes in behind him. Thats what i have in mind anyway. I use to have access to a big pen close by but the fella had some family problems and stopped doing it.


----------



## cornboy (Apr 4, 2015)

If it is going to only be used for baydog practice keep in mind that it doesn't have to be very big .


----------

